# Lots and Lots of Pushups.



## Mindless (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, for my camp, we are required to do 3000 pushups over the course of 13 days.  Is there a way in doing this to prevent overtraining, like doing an every other day thing.  Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

100 for breakfeast
100 for lunch
100 for dinner

Thats what I would do.  I dont think you will over train.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply, sounds good to me.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Yup.  Is it like a ute shoot football camp or what?


----------



## Mindless (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, nope, its a hardcore Jesus camp.  However, I am going to a new wrestling camp right after the Jesus camp, whic may be an even more intense experience.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy shit.. that is a hardcore Jesus camp.  Dont get all militia/cult like on us now..


----------



## Mindless (Jul 21, 2004)

Haha, I'll try not too.  The place seems as much a camp as a military base.  Very Strict.


----------



## Evil ANT (Jul 22, 2004)

Just do like 10 push-ups every hour.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 22, 2004)

15 pushups every hour, counting on you???re getting 8 hours of sleep every day during the 13 days will put you up there.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 22, 2004)

Praise the lord!  Thats some scary (shut your mouth)!


----------



## madden player (Jul 22, 2004)

hahahaha....My parents forced me to "bible" camp when I was 12.  They will feed you cold oatmeal and try and brainwash you...LOL.  They can't force you to do any pushups if you don't want to....rememeber it is bible camp not boot camp.  The funny thing about the bible camp I went to was that all the ladies were super hot.  Bible thumping chicks are "blessed" with giant boobs...LOL...have some fun, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mindless (Jul 22, 2004)

Hahaha, I know what you mean.    The pushups arent forced, it's actually more like a camp challenge, but I enjoy doing it.


----------



## chadeau (Jul 22, 2004)

Didn't someone post a link to another forum that had a routine to get you to do 100 pushups?


----------



## Mindless (Jul 22, 2004)

I think you misread/misunderstood the question.


----------



## Erik (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone else in here been in Airborne Shcool , Ranger School or The Marine Corps? Welcome to pushup-ville. "You Know...DROP....Beat Your Face!"
   The only thing 3000  push ups is, is stupid and boring. Don't sweat it. Its more of a esprit de corps thing then physical training
   Knock em out!


----------



## Erik (Jul 23, 2004)

Remember ...Herschel Walker used to do all those pushups and situps....something like 1000 a day?
Dude was a freak and I doubt very seriously all those PU/SU had all that much to do with his physique. Vince Dooley got him eating iron and even more iron and then some more iron.


----------



## txjames (Jul 24, 2004)

What portion of bodyweight do you think regular push ups use?  Anyone have any idea?  Just curious.

When I was in the military and we did PT assessments, push ups were considered a muscular endurance test, not a muscular strength test.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2004)

That's about 231 pushups per day you need to do.  Just do 20 every hour or so and you'll be good to go.


----------



## chadeau (Jul 24, 2004)

Mindless said:
			
		

> I think you misread/misunderstood the question.



Training to do 100 push-ups would deffinitly help someone prepair do 3000 push ups over 13 days.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 25, 2004)

when I was in high school we had a contest in gym, I did 82 push ups in a minute, good form and everything.  basically as fast as you can do them for a minute straight.


----------



## clemson357 (Jul 25, 2004)

i can't even do 82 in a row now...


----------



## Mindless (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, the days went by, I did the pushups, came back and maxed out on bench at 110.  How could this increase have happened to quickly?  Was it just psychological?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

You probably did get stronger because of it, but just a little.

I would forgo pushups now and focus on core strength movements


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

I love doing push ups.  they give me such a crazy pump in my lats, tri's and chest!!!


----------



## kinein (Aug 12, 2004)

I recall a friend that did 200 pushups everyday. At 18 he was a buff looking pretty boy. I can tell you that for sure. Pushups are great! I tend to do them at the end of my workout much like dips personally.


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 12, 2004)

try them at a 4-2-2 tempo... fours second down, two at the bottom, and two back up.. and repeat, you will be screamiong for mommy around twenty


----------



## largepkg (Aug 12, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> try them at a 4-2-2 tempo... fours second down, two at the bottom, and two back up.. and repeat, you will be screamiong for mommy around twenty




I'd be screaming for mommy around 3!


----------



## pumpchaser (Aug 13, 2004)

Kind of a joke that pushups aren't taken seriously; if you do enough of them, then progress to pushups with resistance on your back, you'll be plenty strong and have developed much of the potential that bench press will give you IMO. Calisthenics also make you look more athletic than with weights.


----------

